# CMD - Cassius Mining



## Ruprect (11 May 2007)

New Thread 

Gulf Resources - GLF - exploring for gold/base metals in north queensland. 

Have a market cap of only 5 million, cash in bank about 1.7 million. Have just secured a placement of $2 million to fast track drilling. The intial results look very promising too.($2 million placement at 26cents - not even a discount to the sp!!)  

Interesting thing about this one is that although there hasnt been a lot of trade since it listed, the directors have been buying up at market in a very big way.

And from the announcement this morning re the placement, the compnay has said that "In addition, these funds will facilitate an acceleration of our strategy of providing shareholders with an opportunity to participate in uranium exploration activities”.

So another one looking for uranium. Such a small market cap, and now some serious money on hand, this is one to watch IMO.


----------



## Ruprect (11 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

From the website. 

Gulf Resources Limited (ASX: GLF) recently listed on the ASX and plans immediately to prepare for a drilling campaign on its promising Crystalbrook gold/base metals project in North Queensland.


The Sydney-based company had a market capitalisation of $7.7 million at listing, with 38.5 million shares on issue.


Gulf Resources' main exploration prospects are across three Australian states and territories. As well as the Crystalbrook project in North Queensland, the Company is targeting gold in the rich Tanami producing region of the Northern Territory and plans to expand the existing Hortons gold deposit in northern New South Wales.


The Company’s tenement package offers a golden opportunity to commit exploration funds in areas of known mineral occurrences that have not been fully exploited through modern advanced exploration techniques.


Gulf Resources also holds an advanced exploration resource delineation project in northern New South Wales which contains a JORC inferred resource of 309,000 tonnes at 3.12 grams per tonne gold for 31,000 ounces.


The Company’s experienced board, management and technical advisory consultants bring together a multi skilled team of professionals with successful track records across the financial, corporate, mining and mineral exploration sectors.


----------



## ta2693 (11 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*



Ruprect said:


> From the website.
> 
> Gulf Resources Limited (ASX: GLF) recently listed on the ASX and plans immediately to prepare for a drilling campaign on its promising Crystalbrook gold/base metals project in North Queensland.
> 
> ...




"The Company’s experienced board, management and technical advisory consultants bring together a multi skilled team of professionals with successful track records across the financial, corporate, mining and mineral exploration sectors"
Who are they? Could you give us some introduction about them?


----------



## Ruprect (11 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

Sure. That last post was a statement from their website, so thats their spin! 

This is what they say about themselves:

*Scott Reid B.Sc.* (Syd), Grad. Dip. Sci. (Geophys), MAIG, FFin, MAICD Chairman 

Scott Reid has over 15 years experience in the exploration and mining finance sectors. His technical experience in the mineral and oil & gas industry was gained in a wide variety of geological and geographical settings including Australia, Asia, West and Eastern Africa and North & South America during his time with large multinational French geophysical contracting corporation (CGG) including operational management of World Bank and United Nations sponsored geophysical projects.

Scott Reid holds graduate and postgraduate quantifications in geophysics, applied finance and mineral economics. He has held a number of public company directorships and is currently a Director of AIM Resources Ltd and Discovery Nickel Ltd. 

*Wayne Kernaghan B.Bus*, ACA, FAICD, ACIS Finance Director & Company Secretary

Wayne Kernaghan is a member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia with over 20 years experience in various areas of the mining industry. He is a Fellow of the Australian Institute of Company Directors and a Chartered Secretary. He is currently a Director of Goldlink Incomeplus Limited and Cullen Resources Limited both ASX Listed Companies and Company Secretary of a number of ASX and AIM listed companies. 

*Gregory Duncan B.Sc., *MAusIMM Technical Director 

Greg Duncan is an exploration geologist with extensive experience in gold, base metal and diamond exploration in Australia. He combines field experience with technical expertise in the planning and management of exploration programs in remote locations and has successfully advanced conceptual models to exploration success during his career. Currently a consulting geologist based in Brisbane he brings solid exploration credentials to the Board.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*



Hi folks,

GLF ... time cycle analysis for this one suggests, that we should
be alert for some news/moves, on:

     18-21052007  ... positive news expected here

     23-24052007  ... negative cycle here ... finances ???
                            ... trading may be flat, due to a weak underlying
                            positive cycle from 21-28052007

    06-07062007  ... two POSITIVE cycles to trigger aggressive move?? ... 

    22-25062007  ... positive cycle here .. finance-related ... ???        

         09072007 ... NEGATIVE spotlight on GLF

happy days

  paul

P.S. ..... astroanalysis for GLX is identical to GLF cycles .....



=====


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

Thanks Yogi.

Might take the market a little while to take note of this one. While they have some very good grades from the queensland site which they are pursuing with accelarated drilling, they also have the JORC inferred resource of 31,000 ounces of gold at their site in northern NSW. Not bad for a company with only a $5 million cap.

While the buy side is thin at the moment, the sell side is even thinner. It may take the uranium exposure as referred to in their latest announcement to give this one a push.

I always think that directors purchasing at market is a very good sign, and these guys have been doing it progressively since December.


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

I know im the only one talkng bout this, but anyway, i like my own company....

Up 3c today, taken out all the sellers. Not one seller listed. Interesting.


----------



## Caliente (14 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

LOL! wow - that is fascinating. you should put up some for sale at a dollar and see if someone bites


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

yes, worth a try! lol.

Well, if the madness surrounding YTC is anything to go buy, then GLF should be worth at least a dollar!


----------



## ta2693 (24 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

It is only 8 m cap with three gold projects. Compared with rmg which has nothing with 11 m cap.  It is a very cheap company.


----------



## Ruprect (25 May 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*



ta2693 said:


> It is only 8 m cap with three gold projects. Compared with rmg which has nothing with 11 m cap.  It is a very cheap company.




Yes, i think its def one worth a small gamble. It will be getting into uranium too shortly, just dont know when.

Has been very limited trade until the last few days when there has been some good movement, up 2c today on 291k turnover, which is quite large historically for this stock. Something might be up here. Cant forget that the directors were buying into this one in a big way for the first few months this year.


----------



## moses (28 June 2007)

*Re: GLF - Gulf Resources*

Keith Neilson's "Smart Money Analyser" chart is looking very good for GLF at the moment. GLF was one of the few stocks that rose on Thursday, even if only by 3.3%. The chart looks good because there is a shortage of sellers and some  rather large orders (up to 500k) in the end of day queue.


----------



## Trader Paul (10 February 2011)

Hi folks,

GLF ... should be firing on all cylinders in early
April 2011 ... and our astroanalysis shows the market
spotlight should be firmly focused on GLF, particularly
around 06-07042011 ...

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## stefan_invester (4 April 2011)

so whats the deal with this one guys?
noones posted anything on this one for a while
and i see that April 6th is coming up very soon

any one got an opinion to say?
cheers


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

GLF announces high grade phosphate mineralisation in Uganda.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426yvvk85j5jgp.pdf

DRILLING CONFIRMS PRESENCE OF HIGH GRADE (8‐30% P2O5)
PHOSPHATE MINERALISATION
Gulf Industrials Limited (Gulf) (ASX: GLF) is pleased to report the results of its soil sampling and six hole drill program between the Busumbu prospect and the Namekara Vermiculite mine in eastern Uganda.
The phosphate target is hosted in alkaline rocks such as carbonatite within the Bukusu complex, one of Africa’s largest reported alkaline / carbonatite complexes.
The drilling results confirm the presence of high grade (ca.20‐30% P2O5) phosphate mineralisation in weathered carbonatite, which may have DSO (direct shipping ore) potential (refer to table 1 for drilling results). Lower grade mineralisation (8‐13% P2O5) may have potential for beneficiation or for direct agricultural application.
● 510 soil samples collected along approximately 4km strike length.
● Soil sample analyses indicate up to 3km strike extent of phosphate mineralisation is likely between Busumbu and Namekara.
● Substantial phosphate mineralised footprint for future exploration.
● Six diamond core holes completed for 301m total.
● 8.23‐29.2% P2O5 in drill hole carbonatite samples to 60m down‐hole, at Busumbu and Namekara.
● XRD analyses of the crystalline mineral phases indicates that apatite is the predominant phosphate mineral, with lesser quantities of carbonate‐fluorapatite and minor crandallite noted.

930m shares on issue, current cash position indeterminable until next quarterly. Dependant on sales receipts and interest earned.


----------



## System (4 December 2017)

On December 4th, 2017, Gulf Industrials Limited (GLF) changed its name and ASX code to Cassius Mining Limited (CMD).


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2020)

Rearing it's ugly head today, leaky ship?
A popping festering  canker....


----------

